# Superdrol and havoc cycle help



## rgprestige15 (Jul 9, 2010)

Anyone here have experience stacking epistane and superdrol together? I have a bottle of each and was going to run them both at a low safe dose for roughly 4 weeks and no longer than that. 


Week 1 - 10mg SD/ 20mg Epistane
   Week 2- 10mg SD/ 20 mg Epistane
   Week 3- 20mg SD/ 30mg Epistane 
   Week 4- 20mg SD/ 30mg Epistane 



I have ran into cycles where people start out with epistane then add some SD around week 3 - or visa versa (in this case the opposite) such as...

Week 1 - 30mg SD
  Week 2- 30mg SD
  Week 3- 10mg SD Epistane 20mg
  Week 4- 10mg SD Epistane 20mg
Week 5- Epistane 30mg
Week 6 Epistane 30mg

Any opinions?


----------



## GXR64 (Jul 9, 2010)

go with your second option, its a better idea for your livers sake. Im a big fan of the bridge technique like that.


----------



## rgprestige15 (Jul 9, 2010)

Do you think I should start off with the SD and add the Epi or would it be better to start out with EPi and add SD for the last 3 weeks? I was also thinking

week 1 - 20 epi
week 2- 30 epi
week 3 - 30 epi / 10 SD
week 4 - 20 epi / 20 SD
week 5 - 20 epi/ 20 SD

I have 900 mg of Epistane and 600 mg of SD total, but I have read that taking SD for 3 weeks is best so I will not use it all (as much as I want to due to my "more is better" mentality)


----------



## MDR (Jul 9, 2010)

Some people on this board don't really care for posts discussing designer steroids in the Anabolic forum.  You might get more of a response if you posted this question in the supplement section.


----------



## GXR64 (Jul 9, 2010)

rgprestige15 said:


> Do you think I should start off with the SD and add the Epi or would it be better to start out with EPi and add SD for the last 3 weeks? I was also thinking
> 
> week 1 - 20 epi
> week 2- 30 epi
> ...


Start with the SD personally and roll into the EPI.


----------



## unclem (Jul 9, 2010)

GXR64 said:


> go with your second option, its a better idea for your livers sake. Im a big fan of the bridge technique like that.


 
 do you bridge your gear bro, if you dont mind me asking? i love bridgers, iam never totally off gear either i bridge lower dosages, my theory being why work that hard all cycle and lose most of it by the time next cycle comes around. the only time i did not bridge was when i did 400mg ed of androil. 10 caps ed. it stayed in my system for 42 days and i lost nothing. i did do alot of test with it but it was the androil, i love that shit. you keep everything when you come off for up to, depending on dosage , 6 weeks, just a little lost in strength but not much. but its to expensive unless you get it from mexgear.com, iam not plugging him, its just its from organon 40mg caps 30 caps a box for under $20.00.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jul 9, 2010)

Im not being an idiot here bro, but it really is not very smart to run SD with another oral, SD is not something you want to mess around with its strong as hell and can be really tough on your liver really tough! So after 3 weeks on SD I myself would let my liver take a rest.

It is upto you but you should really really read up on what your taking, and I dont mean read up as in just check a few posts here and there, really read into it and the effects etc, and run liver support.

Also if this is your first time using a PH then you would be wise not to use the SD, most say Epi is the best choice for a first PH cycle and you will see good gains, after you have done a couple epi cycles then move on to the SD, you will be glad you started like that.


----------



## rgprestige15 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey guys thanks for all of the input. I have never tried the bridge technique before but after reading several logs and articles it seems like a pretty cool idea. Also I have read read read about SD and have used prohormones before and am well aware of the risks, so I plan to run it at a low dose. I am already loading liver support before I begin the cycle (not to mention getting nolva and pct supps BEFORE I start) and will keep yall updated on how it works out for me. I've encountered several threads and articles that mention liver toxicity being slightly overstated but I am not sure. I don't drink alcohol nor take any medications that are harsh on the liver. Also sorry if I should have posted this in supplements. SD is technically a steroid though.

Oh yea, what do you guys think about "pulsing" an epistane cycle with the SD? I read a log in which a user pulsed 10 mg SD on certain lifting days 2-4x a week. Interesting concept as well.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jul 10, 2010)

Yes SD is a steroid.

Bro if you look for heavyiron on here he can prob link you to some blood work done on SD and the results are not ever stated, its fucking harsh. It is good for size etc. But I really think you should not double up on another oral champ.

In the end it is your choice but you only have one liver and again not being an asshole, but when people start to stack PH's then end up in the sick room and it leaks out then its all over the news again, and it gets a bad rap. I am not saying your going to abuse it or anything I am stating that for those who are reading this and thinking about going nutts on it.

Just please! be safe with it bro and look after your liver, you health is most important.

again look for Heavyiron and ask him


----------



## dave 236 (Jul 10, 2010)

^^^ what BTB said.I would also like to ask why use this stuff when you could use real gear?Imo you will get better results and fewer sides from a 10wk test cyp cycle.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jul 10, 2010)

Well yes and no to dave, I agree it is safer for those who are not educated enough on it, and those whom want to run it with another oral.

But as to the better gains that really depends on the person and their food intake and training, alot of guys I have seen use SD gain 17 - 20lbs of dry muscle. in only 4 weeks. More so the 17lbs but there has been a few mates that have got the 20.

But again real gear you can get those numbers, over a longer time period, but yes it is safer I agree 100%. Although if you read up and do it right then you can get away with such oral cycles, your lipids will be out for a few weeks and you may get lethargic.

This is the biggest reason ph's got fucked in the ass sorry the pharse. But too many people were using them thinking "oh I'll use this and take more than I should or abuse it because I KNOW everything or more is better" and then you see it on the TV some idiot in the ER because he has been using 3 orals stacked, or been using orals and no liver sups, or orals and drinking etc the list goes on.

Thats MHO


----------



## rgprestige15 (Jul 10, 2010)

I have definitely noted everything you guys have said. The main reason I am not using real gear (this may sound dumb) is b/c I am at home living at my parents house from college and do not want them asking any questions when I order or purchase spikes from online or walgreens. They would most likely think I was into drugs again and this would not be pretty due to my bad track record (no pun intended) Anywho, I do not plan to abuse these supplements and if I ever run prohormones again, it will be months before I even plan my next cycle. My next cycle will most likely be real gear anyway. Cheers guys. Also got my liquid tamox today- +1 for CEM!


----------



## unclem (Jul 15, 2010)

thats the thing mr btb, people always run to ers then it gets to fda in usa, then it hits the news then it gets the fda probing around the componies that sell it. then they send a undercover buyer , then they test it, then the fda raids the company like bbing.com got raided for m-drol , h-drol then its on the news again stateing that its steroids there selling, and then the omg syndrome starts, then the parents find out then its banned , might i add with the fucking old toenail himself bidden, he uses his gay power, since the motherfucker hates gear to no end, he cracks down hard. then simple GONE! so use it if your a fucking no good pussy dont run to your parents or er or anybody , keep your mouth shut even if it kills you. it wont but dont order anything in supplement form if your gonna think theres no sides, there are so deal with them or dont take them. your messing it up for all the good bbers that no how to deal maturly with sides. be 21 and order. if younger leave them the fuck alone dont fuck everybody else cause your a pussy and cant handle shit. you are how you carry yourself and act in bbing. i see assholes at my gym talking freely about how they use gear trying to impress the woman, i feel like slapping them in the fucking head but i dont because i think befoore i act. lets try asnd give our sport the credit it deserves. sorry about the book.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 16, 2010)

my dream is a 4 month BB vacation to Thailand . . live on an island, pin gears, smash the food and the LBFMs


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jul 16, 2010)

nah man Rome!!!! OTC gear legit gear! and hot italian women!!!!!! and worlds best pasta. lol


----------



## rgprestige15 (Jul 16, 2010)

hell ya, got to assume to Italian Stallion status. +1 for Rome


----------



## martialartsman (Jul 17, 2010)

Rome yes but i think the fact that most of the babes have more hair under there arms may put me of some.......lol


----------



## unclem (Jul 18, 2010)

ill go to russia for woman and france for gear, everything is otc there, i think, or spain? but i know bbers from uk say they catch ferry and go or the subway i cant remeber which, i could be wrong on all this who knows? let me know uk people?


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jul 18, 2010)

I read some where france is not OTC, but greece is, also Turkey. not sure on others.

You can have the russians to yourself unclem lol. To mad for me haha.

I like dark feature's and some curv's = italian.........funny enough my fave food too haha


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 19, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> I like dark feature's and some curv's =


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jul 19, 2010)

Post pics of my aunty bro?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 19, 2010)

GXR64 said:


> go with your second option, its a better idea for your livers sake. Im a big fan of the bridge technique like that.



You're obviously on crack. SD on 30mg as a front run is retarded and stupid.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 19, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> Yes SD is a steroid.
> 
> Bro if you look for heavyiron on here he can prob link you to some blood work done on SD and the results are not ever stated, its fucking harsh. It is good for size etc. But I really think you should not double up on another oral champ.
> 
> ...



HI will tell him to use test instead and I'm in agreement with that-especially using test as a 500mg solo cycle for 10-12 weeks. SD=oral turinabol and as you've stated, it is harsh as hell on your liver. At the very least if you decide to do SD, use Liv52 and milk thistle. Preload a week before using SD. 

That being said, how old is the OP? He may not even need to use this stuff.


----------



## rgprestige15 (Jul 19, 2010)

Im 23, and I decided to run the SD for 2 weeks at 10/20/20. Preloaded liv supports (I dont drink either) and am taking stuff for my heart and lipids. Also got some liquid nolva for pct. One week in and I'm 6 lbs heavier -feels as its mostly water weight though.

pinning gears isnt an option for me right now as I am living at my parents house for the summer before I return to college.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jul 19, 2010)

bro run if for three weeks.


----------



## GXR64 (Jul 19, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> You're obviously on crack. SD on 30mg as a front run is retarded and stupid.


how so please explain, 30mg is the max dosage anybody should run. I would like to hear your reasoning and not just that i must stupid. thanks.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jul 20, 2010)

I feel there is no need to front load an oral, there is really no point, no oral has huge half life, and if you knew just how strong SD is you would not fuck around and say Im going to front load it. There is no need to what so ever!


----------



## rgprestige15 (Jul 20, 2010)

woops typo, I meant 3 weeks - but still at 10/20/20

+8lbs today


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

GXR64 said:


> how so please explain, 30mg is the max dosage anybody should run. I would like to hear your reasoning and not just that i must stupid. thanks.



Just because the "max dosage" is 30mg there is no reason to go that extensively. If you do, you're looking for gyno issues and problems with your liver. The more gear you use-the harsher the side effects. It's not that challenging to comprehend. You do realize that SD and the clones are merely oral turinabol, right?


----------



## GXR64 (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes and actually superdrol is not oral turnibol its more potent than that. Im not new to the game in fact been around for a while and know quite a bit, only new to this board. btw some guys have been known to take 40mg of sd, depending on the clone it can be underdosed therefore they have to take more to get the results that someone else may get on 20mg ed on a different clone. Really these compounds are not so hard on your liver that it cant rejuvinate itself and with proper liver care you can and will be fine.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

GXR64 said:


> Yes and actually superdrol is not oral turnibol its more potent than that. Im not new to the game in fact been around for a while and know quite a bit, only new to this board. btw some guys have been known to take 40mg of sd, depending on the clone it can be underdosed therefore they have to take more to get the results that someone else may get on 20mg ed on a different clone. Really these compounds are not so hard on your liver that it cant rejuvinate itself and with proper liver care you can and will be fine.



You're correct; it's actually masteron. Sorry about the discrepancy.
I do however, disagree that it isnt as harsh as you might think.


----------



## GXR64 (Jul 20, 2010)

Then we agree to disagree, we all have opinions and this is no worse then running 40mg dbol at the fron end of a cycle imo.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jul 20, 2010)

To throw a spanner in the works SD is stronger than most other orals. Just ask HeavyIron about the lipids he's heard/seen of from SD use, I belive thats one of the reasons he said he gets put off using it, and he is a vet with gear.


----------



## rgprestige15 (Jul 20, 2010)

Superdrol is basically oral masteron known as methasterone. Never used for any medicinal purposes - straight to "designer steroid" status....and I'm about to go do biceps on it


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

rgprestige15 said:


> Superdrol is basically oral masteron known as methasterone. Never used for any medicinal purposes - straight to "designer steroid" status....and I'm about to go do biceps on it



so you have an arm day?


----------



## rgprestige15 (Jul 21, 2010)

Actually I have two "arm" days chief. 


Monday ??? Triceps
Bench Press (close-grip) ??? 16,12,8,4
Rope Pulldowns ??? 12,6
One-arm Cable Pulldowns ??? 24,12 ea. arm
One-Arm Overhead Extensions ??? 12,6
Reverse Pulldowns ??? 2 failure drops
Cable Kickbacks - burnout
Behind Reverse Rope Pulldowns - burnout
Dips (weighted) ???20,10

Tuesday ??? Back, lats, delts, shoulders
BB Military Press ??? 20, 12, 6
Lat Pulldowns ??? 2 dropset burnouts
DB Latrl Raises (leaning) 16,8
T-bar Rows ??? 25,15
Front Cable Raises ??? 12,6 ea. arm
Behind Ltrl Cable Raises ??? 12,6 ea. arm 
(Upper) Machine Back Rows ??? 12,6
(Lower) Machine Back Rows ??? 12,6
Back Flies ??? 2 failure drops
Roman Chairs ??? 3??20

Wednesday ??? Quads
Squat ??? 24,18,12,6
Leg Extensions ??? 25,20,15,10
Hip Adduction ??? Failure increases
Hip Abduciton ??? Failure increases

Thursday ??? Chest
Bench Press ??? 16,12,8,4
DB Incline Press ??? 12,6
Machine Flies ??? 2 failure drops
BB Decline(reg,wide,close)failure drops
Incline Machine Flies ??? 2 failure drops
BB Incline - 2 failure drops

Friday ??? Biceps, Forearms
Chin ups - burnout
One-arm Concentrated Curls(seated)???12,6ea arm
EB Inverted Preacher Curls???2dropset burnouts
EB close-grip Preacher Curls???2dropset burnouts
BB Curls ??? 12,6
Lateral Hammer Curls ??? 12,6 ea. arm
One-arm Preacher Curls ??? 12,6 ea. arm
Forearm Rolls (rollbar) ??? 2 burnouts
Wrist Curls (bench hang-off) ??? 12,6
BB or SB Reverse Curls (standing) ??? 12,6

Saturday ??? Hamstrings
Straight-Legged Deadlifts ??? 15,10,5
Leg Curls
- Supported Lying ??? 3 dropset burnouts

Sunday ??? Traps
BB Shrugs (explosive)
- Reg. grip - 20
- Wide grip ??? 15
- Reg. grip ??? 10
- Wide grip - 15
- Reg. grip ??? 40 crazy shrugs
Neck Machine ??? 20 ea. side
DB Crazy Shrugs ??? 2 burnouts

Calves ??? Wed. & Sat..
Calve Raises(seated)??? 3??20
Calf Raises(standing)??? 2??15
Calf Raises ( standing one-legged) ??? burnout

Abs ??? Wed.
Weighted Knee-ups to straight legged lifts
One-sided Supermans ??? 15 ea. side
Concentrated Oblique Crunches ??? 12ea. side
Concentrated Yoga Crunches - burnout
Sat.
Weighted laydown leg lifts/straight leg lifts 
Machine Oblique Twists ??? 20,20 ea. side
Concentrated Yoga Crunches - burnout


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 21, 2010)

recipe for overtraining  . .  whatever happened to KISS?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 21, 2010)

rgprestige15 said:


> Actually I have two "arm" days chief.
> 
> 
> Monday ??? Triceps
> ...



my ribs hurt from laughing too hard. Who the hell gave you this routine?!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 21, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> recipe for overtraining  . .  whatever happened to KISS?



they're too stupid to know what KISS is.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 21, 2010)

So, the OP wants to go on SD, fuck his insides up, doesnt know how to train effectively, possibly doesnt know how to eat, is using  research chem for pct and no gyno control, bridging two substances together when he hasnt tried SD solo....does anyone see anything wrong with this picture?


----------



## Built (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh, wow. 

To the OP, how long have you been training this way? And can you give us some numbers - I'd like to see what we're working with here. 
*
Your current intake*

calories
grams protein
grams carb
grams fat


*Your current rate of weight gain* (ie how much weight are you gaining each month on your current diet?)


*Your 5-rep deadlift, bench press, and free, below-parallel squat weights. *
*
Some metrics*

height
weight
calf
thigh
hip (fullest part)
waist (at navel)
chest
shoulders (all the way around your body, arms down, at the widest part of your shoulders)
arm (flexed is fine)

I want to see what you're starting with and how well your current training and diet are suited for your build.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 21, 2010)

Awww shit did someone leave the Built-signal up? We got us a superhero chick now! Bulletproof abs and all!


----------



## rgprestige15 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the flame, but a bodybuilder at my school gave me the routine as a suggestion and its been working great. I used to do more heavy lifting with lower reps, but changing it up has really helped me. I try to get in around 250 grams of protein a day. As far as carbs, I would imagine my intake is double or triple that of my protein intake (maybe somewhere in the middle). Total calories would be somewhere in the ballpark of 3500-4000 a day. If I can keep this up (which is a bitch sometimes) I can put on weight. I usually eat 5-6 smaller meals throughout the day. Ill eat a med size breakfast (eggs and egg whites with english muffins and peanut butter) followed up by a smaller breakfast a couple hours later. I usually snack on peanut butter and apples until I eat lunch which usually consists of a chicken breast sandwich and some vegetables. I drink a weight gainer shake after I lift and then eat dinner - usually chicken again with pasta and more vegetables. Then around 9-10pm ill eat another quasi dinner type meal. If I have time ill post some metrics and some more stats, but I'm 190lbs at 5'9'' with a VERY small waist.  I have a mesomorph body type.  As far as a routine goes, I believe there is no magic routine, you find what works for YOUR body. It looks like a lot of shit, but there are a lot of short sets in there (plus I usually cut out the day for traps & simplify the calves and abs) - I like to think I KEEP IT SIMPLE STUPID! What works for some people does not work for others and I have had great result with this routine before I ever decided to try any sort of prohormonal/prosteroid experimentation. Also what's wrong with using Nolva from CEM? I've read posts that attest to the authenticity of their research chems. As far as the bridge idea goes - it was just an idea, I wanted to hear what some folk on here and in other places had to say about it before I jumped into it. Thus far, I am doing the 3 weeks of SD at a low dosage as I believe I mentioned in an earlier post.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 21, 2010)

rgprestige15 said:


> run-on sentence.



Kick your little bodybuilder boyfriend in the ass, he knows dick. 
Stop listening to fuckasses who dont know their assholes from a hole in the ground. 
Built asked questions, give her answers. You'll really see what training is like. Not this nonsense-copy-out-of-muscle and fitness bullshit.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 21, 2010)

dont even get me started with the fact that you havent even finished high school and want to start using oral steroids.


----------



## rgprestige15 (Jul 21, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> dont even get me started with the fact that you havent even finished high school and want to start using oral steroids.



Im 23 years old - don't take your sexual frustration out on me or others on the internet . Maybe you haven't finished highschool since your reading comprehension is inferior to paltry-simpleton status. Thanks for no real help, its safe you say you have contributed little to nothing to this post. (Other than reiterating information I already knew about SD while acting like a juggernautjackass )


----------



## Built (Jul 21, 2010)

rgprestige15, simmer down, we're all just trying to help you here. Sometimes a change is as good as a rest with training. If you were doing low-rep work for a while, the higher rep stuff can be helpful for a while. You don't give yourself a day off though, and this may be a problem after a short while. 

Are you currently gaining weight? If so, how fast?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 21, 2010)

rgprestige15 said:


> Im 23 years old - don't take your sexual frustration out on me or others on the internet . Maybe you haven't finished highschool since your reading comprehension is inferior to paltry-simpleton status. Thanks for no real help, its safe you say you have contributed little to nothing to this post. (Other than reiterating information I already knew about SD while acting like a juggernautjackass )



ooooh 23 wow! You must shave, what, 1-2 times a week. Big man. Yes, that's correct-my grammatical skills may suck, but I could buy you, your cheapass hooker of a mom and your sister with the money I make in a week little man. 23! Wow! Can I be you?


----------



## Built (Jul 21, 2010)

juggernaut, you know I love you, but you simmer down too. 

<looks stern>

"Don't make me come back there... "


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 21, 2010)

Built said:


> juggernaut, you know I love you, but you simmer down too.
> 
> <looks stern>
> 
> "Don't make me come back there... "



sorry mommmmm.....are you feeling better?


----------



## Built (Jul 21, 2010)

Good boy. I am, thanks.

Now play nice, both of you, and let's get this training stuff sorted out. 

<sigh> damned kids...


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 21, 2010)

fine...to anyone I offended...blame it on the lack of carbs....mom's pinching my ear. Ow Ma!


----------



## Built (Jul 21, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> fine...to anyone I offended...blame it on the lack of carbs....mom's pinching my ear. Ow Ma!



LOL

Excellent. Now, I shall restate:


Built said:


> rgprestige15, are you currently gaining weight? If so, how fast?


----------



## rgprestige15 (Jul 21, 2010)

Built said:


> rgprestige15, simmer down, we're all just trying to help you here. Sometimes a change is as good as a rest with training. If you were doing low-rep work for a while, the higher rep stuff can be helpful for a while. You don't give yourself a day off though, and this may be a problem after a short while.
> 
> Are you currently gaining weight? If so, how fast?



I should have clarified that the routine I posted was a sequence moreso than a 7 day per week thing. I usually take a day off after I do my leg workouts. I am also lifting more for show rather than raw strength if that makes any sense. 

I am gaining weight slowly, adding a lb or two each month. I am basing this off the past 5 months of being on a bulking diet rather than maintaining. (pre SD of course) 

Jugmaster - You taunt my age, yet you act your shoe size


----------



## rgprestige15 (Jul 21, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> fine...to anyone I offended...blame it on the lack of carbs....mom's pinching my ear. Ow Ma!



Go dominate some carbs and yell "I'm the juggernaut bitch" while you gobble. I have a steak waiting to be 

What is your daily carb intake anyway?


----------



## Built (Jul 21, 2010)

rgprestige15 said:


> I should have clarified that the routine I posted was a sequence moreso than a 7 day per week thing. I usually take a day off after I do my leg workouts. I am also lifting more for show rather than raw strength if that makes any sense.
> 
> I am gaining weight slowly, adding a lb or two each month. I am basing this off the past 5 months of being on a bulking diet rather than maintaining. (pre SD of course)


You need to eat more. You're not gaining fast enough at two pounds a month. Do you have trouble getting in the calories?


rgprestige15 said:


> Jugmaster - You taunt my age, yet you act your shoe size


Juggy has very large feet. Clown feet, really. 


rgprestige15 said:


> Go dominate some carbs and yell "I'm the juggernaut bitch" while you gobble. I have a steak waiting to be
> 
> What is your daily carb intake anyway?


He's doing PSMF, so it's about 20g a day right now. His brain has now turned into tuna, just feel pity and work with me while we both eat rice. He doesn't need to know.


----------



## rgprestige15 (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm getting a minimum 3500 calories a day, but packing on anymore is challenging. I am already stuffing my meals down with no appetite half the time. Any suggestions to acquire more calories? I do not put on any fat with this diet either, but I wouldn't mind a little extra bf for the sake of bulking.


----------



## Built (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a very easy fix: you are doing some things that a lot of novice lifters do with your diet, and it's unfortunately based upon myth rather than fact. For example, you are tossing out some of your egg yolks. STOP THAT. Yolks are good for you, full of healthy saturated fat and cholesterol, and more importantly CALORIES. Also, start slathering butter on your veggies, and olive oil in your salads. You need more fat, olive oil and avocodos are easy fixes. You can toss an ounce of olive oil into one of your shakes for easy, healthy, testosterone-building calories (the oleic acid helps your testicles convert cholesterol into testosterone). Oil takes up very little volume and is easily the fastest and most comfortable - not to mention effective and cheap - way to up your calories. 

Also, switch from brown to white rice, and from whole wheat to white bread. It's less filling and will make it easier to pack in the calories. 

You need to up your calories by at least another 500 a day to take advantage of any gear or PH type gear you run. The suggestions I offer will allow this to take effect. 

If you don't, it won't matter how you train or what gear you take, you won't grow. Muscles are not made from air. You want lean mass, you simply have to gain weight. Period.


----------



## rgprestige15 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks, I will give this a try. I have been having pretty decent luck with a lot of peanut butter as well.


----------



## Built (Jul 21, 2010)

Yep, natty PB's good stuff.

It IS natty PB, right?

RIGHT?

Olive oil is less filling and easier to get in because it's a liquid and you can just mix it into a shake. Two tablespoons add 250 calories to your day. Just FYI.


----------



## rgprestige15 (Jul 21, 2010)

Built said:


> Yep, natty PB's good stuff.
> 
> It IS natty PB, right?
> 
> ...




Roger that, its natural. I am going to try out the olive oil trick and keep my yokes. Now I'll be tearing up the better part of a carton of eggs a day.


----------



## Built (Jul 21, 2010)

That should help. Hubby and I go through a dozen a day between the two of us, and neither of us is bulking. 

Oh, whole milk for your shakes instead of water. More healthy fat, calories and protein.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 22, 2010)

rgprestige15 said:


> Go dominate some carbs and yell "I'm the juggernaut bitch" while you gobble. I have a steak waiting to be
> 
> What is your daily carb intake anyway?



I follow the UD2; for 4 days straight, my carbs wont go over 30-40g daily. On the 5th day, I take in 1295g of carbs, but my fat goes really low. After the 5th day, I level off and my carbs come down about half that, my protein goes up, and fats go up. It's a great system that has truly worked amazingly well. Built introduced it to me once I figured out with her help that carb cycling, at least for me, and about 60-70% of clients doesnt work. 
For my clients who dont do well with carbs, they'll do a cyclical keto diet all week, but they get a 15 hour refeed of carbs dependent upon their lifestyle and activity level.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 22, 2010)

Built said:


> Yep, natty PB's good stuff.
> 
> It IS natty PB, right?
> 
> ...


Olive oil shots rock the house. I love them. My wife tried it and her skin became amazingly smoother. She does a shot a day, I do 4 or 5.


----------

